# Scuds (Gammarus) killing molted shrimp?



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a very mature tank heavily planted with a dense java moss carpet. Have not had any losses of note until recently when i have seen a higher number of these amphipods (scuds) which have scythe/hook-like front legs (gammarus pulex?). i have been looking into them and apparently some species of gammarus (besides just eating the normal decomposing matter) will actively hunt and eat smaller invertebrates. 
But more than this they are aggressive towards similar species and will attack/swarm/feeding-frenzy upon females after a molt.
It may just be a coincidence but all of my dead adults are female, and there happens to have been a recently molted shell nearby.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe some types does, but the kind I've seen the most or have seem to eat moss more than anything. I've had them in tanks of a 150 crs and never noticed them bother the shrimp.


----------

